# Happy Birthday, Panini!



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

To a great guy... have a fantastic birthday!!!:bounce:


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Another year . . . better!!!   

Happy happy happy birthday!


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

happy birthday!!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Happy Birthday!! :bounce: Here's to a year of success and happiness. :beer:

Mezzaluna


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

:roll: HAPPY BIRTHDAY! :roll:


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Thoughtful,Helpful,Giving and humorous.....

Happy day my friend


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Thank you for your wishes.
The French Room tonight.
I'm so moved by your birthday greetings that I am going to donate $1. to CT for each year I've been alive. I hope the $29. gets them on their way.
luv ya'll


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

29? You can't be THAT old!!

Hey, Panini, it's almost midnight here, but with the time change, and an extra time zone between us, you still have time for another birthday drink on me.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Hey Panini! Happy Birthday old man! Hope your birthday is a great one and you get lots of dough!   Ahh hah hah, dough....get it.....

 
Sorry Hope you had a great one.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

...and many many more! :chef: :bounce:


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

:lol: :lol: Good one, chrose.


----------

